# Hiawatha traction problem



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I recently purchased a Hiawatha set (O-Gauge lionel) new condition from about 1988 I believe. It can't make it up a slight grade to my Hellgate Bridge, drive wheels just spin. Does anyone know if this is supposed to have traction tires? If so what size and where to get them.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it has grooves in the wheels, it should have traction tires, they will be obvious. If it has no grooves, it doesn't use traction tires.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

